# Homasote vs. plywood



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Homasote is very difficult to find here in NE Texas, but found a place in Dallas that stocks it in 4x8 and 4x10 sheets. 4x8 is $34.

I have Zero experience with it. Does it require plywood backing? At $34 a sheet, and no backing required, it would be worth the 2 hour (each way) drive to get it. Cheaper than plywood right now.

I'd be using it as a base for the O scale Fastrack layout and the HO layout -- if it is as nice as folks seem to say it is.

Thank you.

p.s. Is it heavy?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, you don't want to use just Homasote as it will sag. Homasote is really a great topper for plywood, but not a substitute for it. I used 1/2" Baltic Birch and then 1/2" Homasote on my layout, the Homasote was to keep the noise down, and it is very effective for that use.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks. Worth it if it keeps the noise down.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

you can get milled Homasote roadbed. Shop | Central & Western HomaRoad Supply works sort of like cork roadbed. I just use a silicone caulk (lightly spread) to glue the roadbed down and then to glued the track to the roadbed. You could cut it up yourself, but be prepared for a lot of dust!


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

If you wish to use track nails instead of gluing your track down, Homasote also holds track nails very securely, yet they can be easily removed. It is a compressed paper product, so it will degrade quite quickly if it gets wet. Make sure you paint it with cheap latex house paint. My layout has 1/2" plywood, 1" of extruded foam, then 1/2" Homasote. The plywood provides a nice firm base, the foam allows for below grade scenery, and the Homasote holds the track nails. I'm using cork roadbed glued to the Homasote, and pinning down my track. The "ballast" is cork roadbed painted gray.
"That's our story and we're stuck with it." Stan Laurel


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The foam sounds like a good idea, I wish I had thought of that when I built. Any below-grade scenery will just have to cut through the Homasote and plywood.  The Homasote does hold the track screws really well, I'm actually fairly impressed.


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

Right now I have 2" foam board 4x8 (two of these) on top of two 8' folding tables. I can easily carry the 4x8 foam boards to store them. I would like to permanently attach the track, as it still would not be too heavy to move. I was considering gluing a 5mm piece of veneer/plywood to the top of the foam, then glue the grass mat to the veneer, and then screw down the track. The veneer is just so I have something to screw the track into. Not worried about the noise (at least not too much.) Was considering the homasote just because you can screw into it. The "veneer" is cheaper and available locally. Might get a 2'x2' piece and try it and see how it holds the track screws.

This is for the O/Fastrack only. We'll just bring it out three or four times a year at the most.


----------

